# which is the best broadband for mp gaming



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

Hey guysi live in Bangalore and i want ot know which broadband connection will give me least pings while playing online games.
Games range from CS 1.6,CS S to MW3


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

Any Plan that gives 512kbps minimum and Pings <200ms on your prefered Server will do.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

512 kbps or KBps


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

kbps.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2012)

kbps = kilobits per second
kBps or simply KB/sec = Kilobytes per second 

1 kBps = 8 kbps

for a decent multiplayer experience you will need a 1 MB/sec connection minimum, with ping <150.. else you will get pwned 

(1 MB/s = 1000 KB/sec = 8000 kbps)


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

^Thank you Einstein.
But the question is who provides the best broadband ie.the company


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

IMO.
We all know that conversion Rule.


For 512kbps + connection only Low Ping Matters.

Be Realistic.
150ms Ping.lol??


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2012)

I live in orissa, here I use the connection provided by Ortel.. They give decent download speeds and ping at a reasonable price..
Idk about others but i have heard a lot of good things about Reliance 3G.. However I dont think 3 G is good for MP gaming.. 



Sujeet said:


> IMO.
> We all know that conversion Rule.
> 
> 
> ...




why? whats wrong with 150 ms ? 
If servers are from India, you can easily get ping under that.. if they are from US etc, 200-250 is fine


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> I live in orissa, here I use the connection provided by Ortel.. They give decent download speeds and ping at a reasonable price..
> Idk about others but i have heard a lot of good things about Reliance 3G.. However I dont think 3 G is good for MP gaming..
> 
> why? whats wrong with 150 ms ?
> If servers are from India, you can easily get ping under that.. if they are from US etc, 200-250 is fine



150ms is generally not possible on most standard Indian ISP Plans like that of BSNL and MTNL.
200-250 is avg.

Though PING depends on Server location.


I Have an Airtel 3g Connection and it performs well in every MP game i have played so far.


----------



## ydalmia (May 26, 2012)

you dont need a ping of less than 150ms, anything less than 300 will do for most games.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 26, 2012)

None is giving me a proper answer please specify which broadband i should choose ACT,BSNL,Airtel,Reliance??


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

Whichever ISP is providing good service in your area.
Do some local research.
You wont be getting PinPointed answer for such queries on forum.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 26, 2012)

Distance from the server matters.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2012)

since you live in Bangalore, why not try Airtel 4G ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

Nerevarine said:


> since you live in Bangalore, why not try Airtel 4G ?



Neither Affordable nor VFM.
FUP is mostly crossed in a day or two with Speeds like that.
Though  that depends on Usage pattern.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 26, 2012)

Wirelesses are not good for ping. FIFA needs less than 150 for lagless gameplay. Racing games need medium pings and FPS are playable even with more than 300. Speed doesnt matter much, anything above 512kbps is ok.


----------



## theserpent (May 26, 2012)

I get 75+ Ping on TF2 servers(Skial)


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 27, 2012)

go for airtel or private isp as their pings are always good than bsnl.Have researched many places..Btw 3g can so be good for mp gaming i hav a friend who used bsnl broadband he gets ping more than 200ms always,i use airtel 3g i get less than 200ms..


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

optical fibres are best choice, if you have bsnl there then it should be good. but as people saying, ping is important, check the ping value with the server u r gonna play (some servers in south east asia has good ping since our submarine fiber cables go through those places first). 

well, with weird connection too, you can play mp even if you get high ping values like 350ms, some servers wont allow this much lag, but some does allow, and the playing experience will not be very good (it will be marginally ok - smoothly playable, but you will loose in many high speed actions). however, if you see packet looses/timeouts, then that's of course very bad connection for gaming.

well, if you are not playing fps but playing strategy or mmo, then high ping values like 500ms may seem ok.

wireless is 100% bad for gaming, unless you are playing board games like chess or cards. you need to be very close to the tower to get good ping with the base, and forget it if its far away.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

How about ACT broadband has anyone tried it they have pretty cheap rates for 2mbps+ connections


----------



## lovedonator (May 27, 2012)

So in case of ping lower is better right? I am using BSNL broadband and get ping around 75-90ms


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 27, 2012)

Yes on BSNL indian servers i got about 50-60 or 130-200 depending on BSNl's mood.
Singapore servers i get around 400-500=unplayable


----------



## funskar (May 27, 2012)

Get act broadband.. avoid reliance


----------



## rajnusker (May 27, 2012)

Airtel or BSNL..


----------



## eggman (May 27, 2012)

ACT....be happy...


----------



## icebags (May 27, 2012)

CarlonSamuels said:


> Yes on BSNL indian servers i got about 50-60 or 130-200 depending on BSNl's mood.
> Singapore servers i get around 400-500=unplayable



ping depends a lot on bsnl mood, i have played C&C renegade and BF2142 a lot, from kolkata the ping to malaysia / singapore servers are normally <200ms, and with US servers its normally 350-400 or more. but at times it goes bad, if the situation continues, i normally complain to bsnl and again it gets fixed after few days. 

and technically, bsnl should provide best ping, cause, probably all other isps go through bsnl to connect foreign servers (no sure though, better if someone checks). but bsnl itself has many problem in their internal networks.

if anyone has this, please share your experience :
 *www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/bb_ftth.html


----------



## Nerevarine (May 28, 2012)

*speedtest.net/result/1975343120.png 
Ortel ROCKS !


----------



## desiJATT (May 28, 2012)

Talking about the games, I have Airtel 1 Mbps plan, here are the pings I get in the games you mentioned - 

CS 1.6 - Indian servers, around 50-80 ms
CSS - Indian servers, around 100-120 ms
MW3 - Matchmaking, more than 200, but on Indian servers, less than 100.
BF3 - Singapore servers <100, HK servers <180, European Servers <200

Airtel provides the best plans if you want gaming, not ridiculously high download speeds. All plans have FUP, so downloading is a bit of concern. Most of Indian guys don't get good pings in Singapore BF3 servers, only we Airtel guys can play there efficiently.


----------



## CarlonSamuels (May 28, 2012)

Yes then i will go with airtel.Can you please tell me the price of the your plan and is it unlimited?


----------

